# Floppy eared pygmy?



## Meadowlark

Please tell me what you think about this.

In February, I plan to possibly pick up some baby pygmys. The lady sent me some pictures of the babies, and they have floppy ears. The babies are suppose to be purebred, but I have never heard of a floppy eared pygmy. I do not have registered goats, but do try to keep everything purebred, but these floppy ears are really throwing me, and I just don't know if I should continue with this. Is there such a think as a purebred pygmy with those pendulous ears????

Thanks, 
Meadowlark


----------



## SDK

do you have a picture??

sometimes newborn kids have flopped ears, but they straighten out and become "normal" as they get older


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

how old are they in the pictures?
We have had quite a few purebred registered Nigerian kids born with floppy ears, they always straighten up. I think it has to do with how they "were" in the womb.


----------



## KW Farms

We've had a few floppy eared pygmy kids born, but there ears stiffened after about a week from birth. There is no such thing as a floppy eared pygmy so they aren't purebreds if they're older than 3 weeks and have floppy ears. Pictures would help.


----------



## liz

Folded ears and flopped ears look alot different....pb pygmies as well as nigerians have erect shorter ears, folded ears on kids will straighten out within a few hours to a few days.....but they should not droop.


----------



## capriola-nd

Ditto what everyone else says.


----------



## Meadowlark

To me, these ears look nubianish or boerish. They are the heavy floppy ears. They stand out from the head some, and then hang right down. A lot more ear than my pygmys. Just makes me think they are crossed with something else.

How tall is a pygmy suppose to be at the shoulders? I forget.

Thanks 
Meadowlark


----------



## SDK

i thik minimum height is like 16" but it's been years since i'v ehad them


----------



## liz

Those kids are definately crosses. Pygmy standard is 16-23 inches at the shoulder as adults.


----------



## KW Farms

Yep, most suredly a cross. Probably some nubian in there....


----------



## capriola-nd

I don't think their is a minimum height requirement. Bucks, max should be 23 1/2 and does, 22 1/2.

Unless I have papers in hand and can see their pedigree, I wouldn't trust that they'd be purebred. I guess even with papers, you can't. If only everyone could just be honest. :sigh:


----------



## SDK

when i had npga pygimes the minimum height was 16 inches


----------



## StaceyRosado

according to the npga website's breed standard found here http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/con ... andard.pdf there is a minimum height requirement. This I was not aware of, I wonder if it is new since I did hear that they were trying to stear away from the mini pygmy which tend to have birthing problems

The breed standard says revised June 2007


----------

